# More pics of my scaly friends



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 10, 2011)

Tonka & Chevy




OOps the rst are not tegus I will post in lizard section hard to believe only 2 months ago Tonka was almost as small as Chevy


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 10, 2011)

So jelous. I can't wait for mine. They are beautiful.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you I must have hundreds of pics of them.


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 10, 2011)

Is that a varynard b&w? are those most docile tegu out of reds extreme blues b&w? Beauitfil tegus too


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 10, 2011)

No I got him as an adult I don't know where he isfrom but he is a doll. It looks like Tonka had a rough start he has alot of scarring on the top of his head and is missing some nails and a bit of tail, but I think he is perfect.The small one is a 2010 vanyard extreme.


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 10, 2011)

i love the extreme i want to get a blue or extreme next year i cant wait to get my b&w coming from vanryaard i cant wait for a big @ss lizard to be basking in the sunlight as if he was dead lol  they look soo happy great job


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 10, 2011)

For your info these guys are not housed together she has wandering into a basking area for Tonka.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 10, 2011)

Sweeet!!! Very beautiful gu's as always, how big are they now? Tonka looks about the same size as storm and rayne, do you see and buttons on chevy yet?


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 10, 2011)

My poor boys feel onkas a few weeks ago. He does pop his jowls but I would be totally fine with a girl. Tonka is about 37" he is missing a few inches of tail. I would guess maybe 7 pounds could be more or less I am not great at guessing weight. His jowls really started coming out in the last week.

^^^ makes no sensse. I cannot feel chevy's at all.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 10, 2011)

I would still say chevy is a male, that tonka is gorgeous, i may need to borrow him in a few years lol :^)


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 10, 2011)

Because he is so cute. I would miss him too much 





His end of the day basking area trying to soak up the last of the sun.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 10, 2011)

Dangnamit lol, he's such a stud, if you ever wanna breed him i got the perfect girl for you lol


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 10, 2011)

I know I don't know whether to get the male extreme or wait and someday get a female.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 10, 2011)

You trying to get a female b/w or extreme I think once i get this second tegu enclosure built im going to start looking for a nice size male b/w(btw rayne is a confirmed lady lol)i dont think i want to breed her to my male giant so im seperating them before hibernation


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 10, 2011)

I am supposed to get a male extreme in a few weeks.

I am trying to sell the $275 I have down so far


----------



## reptastic (Jul 10, 2011)

I know about the extreme lol, i thought perhaps you were saying you might start looking a lady for tonka or chevy lol im 1/2 sleepy idk if that made sense


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 10, 2011)

No I am probably confused. I am thinking about not getting the extreme I have the deposit on and looking for a female for my boys.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 10, 2011)

Cool your tegu's look happy, the sav and tegu pic is my fav though!


----------



## reptastic (Jul 10, 2011)

Ahh ok thats what i thought you meant, im thinking about doing the same, im thinking of getting either a blue or a redXblue female for storm and nice male b/w for rayne, but not any time soon


----------



## KStegukeeper (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice Sav. monitor! I was thinking of getting a Sav. before ordering my b & w tegu from Bobby. Hopefully after my tegu matures I will own one. Are they any more difficult to keep than a tegu. The only reason I ask is because the owner of the pet store that turned me on to tegus indicated that Sav. monitors were much more aggressive than tegus. Just wondering, I have zero experience with lizards.


----------



## tora (Jul 10, 2011)

From what I've seen savs take a bit more work to tame, and are more prone to having 'moments'. I have seen some really chill ones though. What you need to remember is that each lizard has it's own personality, and while you really get out what you put in, sometimes there's not much you can do if they aren't like puppies. As far as difficulty owning one, I wouldn't know.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 11, 2011)

They are much more difficult to care as far as caging 2 feet substrate 130 degree basking spot, and their diet is very expensive. I went through about 750 large dubia roaches in 10 days she wiped out my whole colony. She has her moments they are more unpredictable as far as moods go. The last few weeks she is very fiesty leaving nice welts on my legs frm her tail. They also have to stay warmer so beingout of the age for a longperiod of time is not good she just slows right don and hides. I had not bee handling her the last few weeks and you can tell.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 17, 2011)

More pics of my boys





This lasts for about 2 seconds


----------



## reptastic (Jul 17, 2011)

Ahh i see they like to do the stack up too lol


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 18, 2011)

Chevy tries to catch a ride on Tonka all the time he is lucky Tonka is so mellow.


----------

